# Usertreffen Berlin

## the-pugnacity

Möchte sonst noch jemand aus dem Raum Berlin an nem Usertreffen teilnehmen? Hier geht es erstmal nur um eine reine Interessantensammlung.

Als Ort würde ich ne gemütliche Kneipe vorschlagen.

UPDATE:

Termin ist der 8. Juni

Ort: Schraders

Uhrzeit: 18Uhr

----------

## primat

Wäre durchaus mal anzudenken!

Gruss

----------

## ady1980

Joa, ist ne nette Idee

----------

## himpierre

Kommt drauf an, wo in Berlin.  :Smile:  Nach Charlottenburg bequeme ich mich nicht. Ihr wißt ja, Berlin ist eine Ansammlung von Dörfern.

cheers

t.

----------

## primat

Ich wäre dann auch eher für östliche Gefielde.

Gruss

----------

## the-pugnacity

na ich bin für nordosten.....muss abend noch mit der regio wieder nach hause.... :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## stalinski

Naja, lieber irgendwas was gut mit den öffentlichen zu erreichen ist  :Wink: 

Der rest ist mir eigentlich so ziemlich egal...

----------

## OnoSendai

Yapp.. Ich wär auch dabei...

Warum nicht Mitte?

----------

## sambatasse

hänge mich mit rann

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Question: 

Bin für den Osten.

----------

## gEry

He macht mal was in CH!! ^^

Naja, viel Spass bei eurem Treffen!

----------

## the-pugnacity

hört sich doch mal nicht schlecht an.....dann macht mal vorschläge wo.....kenn mich in berlins kneipen szene nicht aus.....da ich leider imho 5 km ausserhalb von Berlin wohne....

----------

## kingfunny

Ich will hiermit ebenfalls mein Interesse bekunden! Was haltetIhr von der Mitte??? Wie wäre es mit irgendwo in Friedrichshain oder am Alex ???

Da kommt jeder notfalls auch mit den Öffentlichen wieder weg!

----------

## muttijay

definitv sollte man sich für den kleinsten gemeinsammen nenner einigen, also die geografische mitte... fernsehturm ??

nee, aber so die gegen ist schon für jeden am zugänglichsten..

----------

## OnoSendai

Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt am Fernsehturm liegt... 

Aber was ist mit der Weinerei in der Veteranenstr. ?

Als Kooperative passt das dann auch ganz gut zu unserem freien Betriebssystem.. *g*

----------

## the-pugnacity

der ort von onesendai hört sich nicht schlecht an....von da fährt wenigstens ne ubahn in meine richtung.... :Very Happy:  kenn den laden zwar net aber ok. 

gibt es sonst noch vorschläge??

----------

## sambatasse

naja hängt doch davon ab wieviele leute wollen und auch kommen

also etweder imbiss stand oder kneipe oder icc

solte nur was offentliche in der nehähe sein

----------

## the-pugnacity

wenn ich das richtig gezählt hab sind das 10 mann abzuglich der 20% nicht kommer bleiben 8 leute.....also überschaubare gruppe

----------

## himpierre

Okay, Weinerei in der Veteranenstrasse. Kommen wir zum schwierigeren Teil, Termin.  :Smile: 

cheers

t.

----------

## kingfunny

Wenn es möglich ist, dann nicht Donnerstags oder Dienstags. Sonst bin ich für  jeden Termin gewappnet.

----------

## the-pugnacity

vorschlag von mir freitag den 6. mai da hab ich dann auch meine prüfung hinter mir.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## himpierre

Hm, Freitag 6. Mai. Also ich plane ja in den seltensten Fällen soweit im voraus. Ich versuchs mir zu merken.

t.

----------

## kronk2002de

Also Freitag der 6. Mai klingt doch schon mal schlecht! Aber definitive Zusage kommt natürlich erst nach meiner Prüfung am 3. Mai  :Wink: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

du auch an dem termin?? wo wann und als was??  :Smile:  bei mir it-se halle8 8 uhr oder so

----------

## kronk2002de

Yepp - Halle 8.1 8Uhr - FIAE  :Wink: 

So klein ist die Welt  :Cool: 

----------

## sambatasse

intressen frage 

wo ligten beim treffen das durchschnitsalter

nicht das ich altes gerät mich so alt fühle

----------

## ady1980

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> intressen frage 
> 
> wo ligten beim treffen das durchschnitsalter
> 
> nicht das ich altes gerät mich so alt fühle

 

mein alter liegt bei 24 1/2

----------

## the-pugnacity

na dann komm mal zu den plätzen mit den gelben zetteln..... :Very Happy: 

edit: was hat denn das alter damit zutun?? jeder is so alt wie er sich fühlt. aber wenns sein muss ich bin grad mal 19.

----------

## primat

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> intressen frage 
> 
> wo ligten beim treffen das durchschnitsalter
> 
> nicht das ich altes gerät mich so alt fühle

 

Wie alt bist Du altes Gerät denn? Ich uraltes bin 28.

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Wie alt bist Du altes Gerät denn? Ich uraltes bin 28.

 

naja technich ca 26-27 aber körperlich ca 60-70 und naja mental 13-15

gibts dann eigentlich senioren rabbat

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> naja technich ca 26-27 aber körperlich ca 60-70 und naja mental 13-15
> 
> 

 

Aaaah ja. Und da sollen wir jetzt die Quersumme draus bilden?  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Servus. 

Hätte auch Interesse. Steht jetzt schon ein Termin fest oder nicht?

----------

## the-pugnacity

jop 6.mai. 2005 

uhrzeit zwar noch nicht aber das datum schon mal.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Käsebällchen

Gute Idee...will mitmachen und Leute in den Wahnsinn treiben hrhr

Wann wäre das denn so?

Nachmittags bis abends?

Also: Nollendorfplatz (ubahnhof nollendorfplatz) is ne 'kneipe' oder so was in der art, da kann man sich reinsetzen und quatschen und sogar was essen hrhr

Man müsste dran denken dass minderjährige mitmachen wollen, wie zum beispiel ich *heul*

is aber im westen (zumindest glaub ich das)

aber ansonsten recht bequem *gg*

 *Quote:*   

> naja technich ca 26-27 aber körperlich ca 60-70 und naja mental 13-15 

 

Ach komm sensei...stimmt doch gar net ^^

Du bist ja soooo toll ^^

----------

## the-pugnacity

@käse der ort steht schon und zwar die weinerei in der veteranenstr.

kenn den laden auch nicht....OnoSendai hat ihn vorgeschlagen und bisher kam nichts negatives darüber... :Very Happy:  ausserdem mal was anderes nen schönen wein anstatt immer nur bier...

----------

## Käsebällchen

Schon gelesen...aber is da nich irgendwie was jugendfrei?

wo war nochmal veteranenstraße?

*kein plan hat*

----------

## raddaqii

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> @käse der ort steht schon und zwar die weinerei in der veteranenstr.

 

ich komm auch. immerhin hab ich vom laden schonmal gehört, und vom u-bahnhof weinmeisterstraße kann man zur veteranenstraße hinlaufen. die u-bahn U8 fährt auch zum alex, auf dass man mit der regionalbahn gut wegkommt. und ich kann dann mit dem fahrrad heimfahren (was aber auch vom weintrinken abhängen wird). :)

eine netzsuche spuckt das heir aus: 

```
Weinerei-Ableger an der Fehrbelliner- Ecke Veteranenstraße, (=Fehrbelliner Straße 57), geöffnet alle Tage 10-20 Uhr, Telefon der Weinerei: 030/440 69 83.
```

 ist es das hier?

----------

## OnoSendai

Also. Die Veteranen Strasse ist in der Nähe der U-Bahn Haltestelle Rosenthaler Platz ( U8 ), 2 Haltestellen vom Alex entfernt.

In der Veteranen Strasse 14 befindet sich das Weingeschäft, aber auf der anderen Strassenseite ist das Caffee.

Das leider von aussen nicht als solches erkennbar ist..  :Wink:  ( Aber dafür ist es recht preiswert, und auch Minderjährige sollten sich einen Kaffee leisten können.. *g* )

Ansonsten währ es ja vielleicht auch eine Idee, eine Biergarten zu suchen.. ( Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werden wir dann alle vielleicht sogar ein bisschen braun..  :Wink:  )

----------

## raddaqii

oh, rosenthaler platz, na klar. :P man merkt ich bin radfahrer.

...dann vielleicht im prater? das wäre in der kastanienallee, auch leicht mit der u-bahn ab alexanderplatz zu erreichen (u2 bis eberswalder straße, 3 minuten laufen), und bestimmt sommerlicher als drinnen. wie viele werden wir denn? müssten wir reservieren? der 6. mai ist ein freitag nachmittags kommen vielleicht nicht nur wir auf die idee. (nein, ich will die orga-arbeit nicht übernehmen und hoffe, dass es  auch keine echte "arbeit" braucht.)

----------

## OnoSendai

 *Quote:*   

> ...dann vielleicht im prater? 

 

Genau daran habe ich auch gedacht.. *g*

Aber dann sollten wir für gutes Wetter beten..  :Wink: 

----------

## sambatasse

Wiso beten  :Wink: 

emerge --unmerge regen

----------

## kamagurka

Wenn ich am 6. Mai dabin, bin ich definitiv dort.

[EDIT:] ich bin extrem für Gegend Kastanienallee/Prenzlberg, da wohn ich nämlich =P

Weinerei taugt allerdings auch.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

@raddaqii:

Wie, die Weinerei hat nur von 10-20 Uhr auf? Hab' ich das richtig gelesen? 

Frühes Betrunkensein sichert ausreichend Schlaf...    :Laughing: 

----------

## himpierre

Ich vote mal für den Prater.

t.

----------

## kamagurka

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> @raddaqii:
> 
> Wie, die Weinerei hat nur von 10-20 Uhr auf? Hab' ich das richtig gelesen?

 

Ne, das ist Unsinn. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die unter der woche bis 0 und am WE bis 2 offen.

----------

## the-pugnacity

meine idee wäre es jetzt 

wir treffen uns in der weinerei udn sehen dann weiter wie das wetter is und wieviele nun kommen und entscheiden dann weiter...berlin is ja nun nicht so klein das man nen passendes lokal finden kann

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ok.

----------

## himpierre

Okay, dann eben Weinerei. Man muss aber wenigstens L33t sein, um teilnehmen zu dürfen, oder?  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## raddaqii

och. also ich glaube ja wir noobs würden, wenn l33t das kriterium wär, einfach das forum vollspammen. :P

und wir würden uns ausgeschlossen fühlen, unseren putzigen pinguin von der platte putzen und statt dessen windwos ME verwenden. :(

;) das kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  das kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein
> 
> 

 

Natürlich nicht.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## raddaqii

dann werden "wir" (wer auch immer das sein wird...) scharenweise kommen! ;)

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich seh schon halb berlin fällt in die weinerei ein..... :Very Happy: 

ich denk mal das wird nen netter abend....mal sehen wer so alles da sein wird

----------

## sambatasse

Brandenburg kommt och  :Smile: 

Naja hoffe die ganz jungen dürfen auch kommen. Weinerei malsehen was da die Eltern sagen.

----------

## ady1980

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Brandenburg kommt och 
> 
> Naja hoffe die ganz jungen dürfen auch kommen. Weinerei malsehen was da die Eltern sagen.

 

Schon allein deshlab halte ich eine Weinerei für schlecht.

----------

## Mgiese

mal schaun wieviele kaputte so kommen, und wie kaputt die wirklich sind  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

so mal nen vorschlag für ne uhrzeit ist 18uhr....mehrheit mit einverstanden???

----------

## kamagurka

Find ich gut.

----------

## LeonGaultier

Ich bin auch mit dabei. Bleibt es nun bei 18 Uhr?

----------

## the-pugnacity

jop da hier keine gegenstimmen kamen bleibt es bei freitag dem 6.mai um 18uhr in der weinerei, veteranenstr

----------

## LeonGaultier

Ist der Laden groß. Keine Lust an jeden Tisch zu gehen und zu fragen, hihi

Wie erkennen wir uns?

----------

## theche

am lustigsten: wlanrichtantenne

wohl am effektivsten: dort wo die meisten laptops stehen und die gesichter der davor sitzenden gespenstisch erleuchten  :Smile: 

----------

## OnoSendai

 *theche wrote:*   

> am lustigsten: wlanrichtantenne
> 
> wohl am effektivsten: dort wo die meisten laptops stehen und die gesichter der davor sitzenden gespenstisch erleuchten  

 

Was auch funktionieren könnte ist ein Blick in die Gesichter, im Hinblick auf einen sichtbaren Mangel an Melanin, und der daraus resultierenden vornehmen Blässe...  :Wink: 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Montag mal in der Weinerei vorbeischauen, und uns ankündigen... *g*

----------

## Jinidog

Sagt mal, habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass dieses Treffen in einer Stunde in der Weinerei in der Veteranenstraße ist?

Oder nicht?

----------

## kamagurka

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass dieses Treffen in einer Stunde in der Weinerei in der Veteranenstraße ist?
> 
> Oder nicht?

 

Öhm...nein.

----------

## muttijay

muss mich abmelden, schaff es leider nicht, an diesem eloquenten höhepunkt teilzunehmen ;( bitte benehmt euch wie anständige menschen und nicht wie fachidioten ..o,o..

erwarte aber eine diskusionsliste inclusive bild / tonmaterial ..

#

prost im vorraus..unbekanterweise

----------

## raddaqii

irgendwie ist es dabei geblieben.... ich komm auch.

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich werd jedenfalls mit digiknipse da sein.

freu mich schon auf freitag..... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Bin definitiv auch da. Die Frau ist vorgewarnt... eigentlich kann nix mehr dazwischen kommen. Bis denne...

----------

## trigonomy

bin auch dabei, +1. freut mich, dass wir berliner gentoolitiker uns auch mal aufraffen  :Wink: 

----------

## The_Fang

Ich war zwar lange nicht mehr in Forum, aber danke JiniDog wurde ich aufs Treffen aufmerksam gemacht. Naja... ich werde einfach mal auch kommen  :Very Happy:  zumindest habe ich es vor

----------

## WebDisaster

ich hab jetz och beschlossen dahin zu kommen... nur mal ne frage (nach dem ich den thread gelesen hab) wie viele frauen sind eigentlich dabei... nicht viele was

----------

## sambatasse

Beim überfligen ist mir auf gefallen sehr starker Herren anteil.

Gibts auch Quoten Frauen ? Sonnst kriegen war noch ärger mit der Schwarzer.

----------

## WebDisaster

naja, ich zähle unter frauenanteil... hoffe, dass es noch mehr gibt

----------

## cprior

Bin zwar eigentlich nur in #gentoo unterwegs, werd' mich aber auch in der Weinerei einfinden.

-- 

Christian

----------

## the-pugnacity

also ich bringe meine freundin noch mit. von daher steigt der anteil wieder. 

jetzt bin ich echt mal gespannt wie viele heute kommen werden.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Aaaahhh, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Bitte lieber Gott, lass diesen Tag im Büro schnell vorübergehen... und so nebenbei - sorge mal für'n anständiges Wetter, das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten im Moment.

Bis in 30.600 Sekunden...

----------

## LeonGaultier

So es geht los. komme aus Stahnsdorf bei Potsdam und mache mache mich dann mal langsam auf den beschwerlichen Weg. Leider habe ich als Erkennung nur ein Uralt SuSE T-Shirt gefunden.

Bis gleich also

Gruß Leon

----------

## cprior

Total cool: Steht mann auf der Toilette, verrichtet sein Geschäft, und durch die Tür dringen Wortfetzen wie "Kernel kompilieren", "Noch'n Weizenbier" und "tar ist mein bevorzugtes Backup-Tool".

Beruhigend auch zu wissen, daß Gentoo-User selbst den Kommilitonen als bekennenden Win*cough*-Benutzer nicht steinigten oder sonstwie physisch malträtierten! :-O

Das war aber nur ein Beispiel, wie gesellig das Treffen war: Nimmt man die Stichprobe der anwesenden Gentoo-User, so gibt es keine sozialphobischen Nerds unter uns.

Oder was, oder wie!?! ;-)

----------

## kamagurka

Das war doch mal aufs allereindeutigste 'ne sehr angenehme sache. Ich hätte sicher nichts dagegen, das zu `ner regelmässigen sache zu machen, ne wa?

----------

## LeonGaultier

Auf Jeden. Das sollte man ruhig öfters mal machen. Es war wirklich eine gelungene Sache. Das nächste mal machen wir dann eine Bugparty oder so.

Was anscheinend sehr aufgefallen ist und auch immer wieder gesagt wurde. Die Notebookquote war mehr als gering. Ich glaube da könnte man nächstes mal ansetzen und sich sich gemeinsam mal die neusten Konfgurationsmöglichkeiten des einen oder anderen WM anschauen.

Gruß Leon

----------

## The_Fang

Fands auch klasse. War mein erstes Treffen solcher Art und muss sagen bin wirklich überrascht wie toll und lustig es war. Hatte mir zu vor ausgemahlt, dass ich der einzige ohne Notebook sein werde und durch meine Noobiness mich einfach mit keinem unterhalten kann  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nächstes Mal können wir ja auch grillen gehen. Ist mir gerade so mal eingefallen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Uuuhh, aaahh, ich kann wieder tippen. Mann,  mann, mann da merkt man das Alter. Bin vor 4 Stunden wieder aus dem Koma erwacht. Ich fands absolut super gestern abend. Meine Befürchtungen gingen auch zunächst in Richtung Nerds, aber das war ja überhaupt nicht der Fall. Und der Weizenkonsum nahm ja nicht nur bei mir ungeahnte Ausmaße an. Wir sind dann nach 4h mit dem Wirt nach Hause gegangen.

Wie schon angemerkt, würde ich zum nächsten Treffen gerne meine 'Stamm'-Bar empfehlen, das 'Schraders' in der Malplaquetstraße (http://www.schraders-berlin.de/). Ich kenn die da alle persönlich (bin schließlich oft genug da   :Laughing:  ) und könnte dann ohne Probleme auch das Hinterzimmer reservieren. Moderate Preise, 'ne nette Speisekarte, also 'ne runde Sache. Von der Erreichbarkeit her fährt sowohl die U6 als auch die U9 bis Leopoldplatz, von da sinds dann 5min zu Fuß. Oder aus dem östlichen Berlin mit der Tram bis Haltestelle Seestraße, auch 5min zu Fuß.

Ich könnte mich auch durchaus daran gewöhnen, monatlich so ein Treffen zu machen. Es muss ja dann auch nicht immer so lange gehen... und am nächsten Tag zu Kopfschmerzen führen.

----------

## LeonGaultier

Find ich eine gute Idee. Und dann können auch Probleme ich Kreis besprochen werden. Selbstverständlich müssten die Fehlerbeschreibungen sehr ausführlich sein. Es sei denn einer hat sein Notebook mit.

Gruß Leon

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Also ich hab' jetzt mal hier in der Firma nachgefragt. Ich könnte, falls wir ein Treffen in einem seriösen Etablisement machen, auch unseren Firmen-Beamer mit anschleppen. Zumindestens um mal ein paar Sachen "groß für alle" zeigen zu können, ist das ideal.

Außerdem steht es uns dann natürlich auch offen, ob wir das ganze nicht (ein wenig) professioneller aufziehen und meinetwegen auch mal einer einen Vortrag/Vorstellung zu einem bestimmten Thema macht; so 'ne Art "Thema der Woche".

Wie oben schon gesagt, ich muss jetzt nicht wieder ein Jahr auf das nächste Treffen warten. So Anfang Juni könnten wir uns gerne wieder treffen. Es muss ja auch nicht bei jedem Treffen jeder da sein. Bei einem 4/5-wöchigen Treffen-Intervall wird immer der ein oder andere nicht können, was dann aber durch die kurze Intervall-Zeit auch nicht weiter tragisch wäre.

----------

## Jinidog

Je weiter ihr das Treffen nach Westen verlagert, umso größer ist die Chance, dass ich auch dort auftauche.

Ich konnte dann leider letzten Freitag nicht.

Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Char-Wilmser Gentooer Treffen?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Meine Güte, Ihr Berliner stellt Euch aber manchmal an... als wenn Berlin so groß wäre...

Mir persönlich is' wurscht, wo das nächste Treffen ist, hauptsache innerhalb der Berliner Stadtgrenzen.

----------

## sourcebased

Ja, das war wirklich ein feines Treffen - wir sind ja auch schnell warm miteinander geworden. Angeregte Gespräche über Gentoo bei gutem Wein, da fiel das nicht schwer.

Gerne und bald wieder, und Hauptsache irgendwo in Berlin - für mich war die Anreise per BVG aus Steglitz kein Problem  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jonas

----------

## cprior

Also einen kurzen Beitrag via Folien-Präsentation könnte ich auch beisteuern, als Themen könnte ich was zu LaTeX, ssh-Nutzung über `ssh user@host` hinaus, screen, Konsolenprogramme, bind-configuration oder Mausvermeidung ausarbeiten.

Zwar habe ich zu Linux-Themen noch nie "gesprochen", aber einem Test stünde ich nicht abgeneigt gegenüber.

----------

## trigonomy

klasse idee! ich wär sofort dabei.

----------

## cprior

Ich wär dafür, sich nicht an einem Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag zu treffen, evtl. Dienstag oder Mittwoch, weil kein Wochenende mit anderweitigen Planungen.

Und analog zum Wochentag auch um 18.00 Uhr, denn die Studenten sind dann wach und die Arbeitnehmer i.d.R. auch wieder.

Und dann einen "am x-ten Footag jeden Monat", halt mal 2-3 Monate antesten ob es funktioniert.

P.S.: Wen es interessiert, am Mittwoch ist bei Lehmanns im Hardenberghaus Nähe Ernst-Reuter-Platz Buchvorstellung und "Podiumsdiskussion: 'Open Source Jahrbuch 2005' 

Zwischen Softwareentwicklung und Gesellschaftsmodell"

http://www.lob.de/cgi-bin/work/pages?id=427fc6379e381&frame=yes&flag=new&menupic=yes&page=haus-hardenberg

Eintritt 2 Euronen

----------

## muttijay

Also es scheint ja doch keine Leichen gegeben zu haben... Mein Nachherrentag war auch ein Höhepunkt, vor allem in Kopfhöhe.

Also ich würde sagen, zwecks kennenlernen von Land und Leuten, jedes Mal einen anderen Stadtbezirk zu wählen. Das ist dann sozusagen auch eine ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Hab ne AB- Karte, mit der komme ich in bErlin überall hin. Prenzelberg ist raus, nächstemal also in Spandau, da würd ich diese eine Brauerei da mal vorschlagen, wos so schönes selbstgebrautes Bier gibt...

oder ?!!

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Dann aber doch bitte wieder Fr oder Sa, ansonsten...   :Laughing:   Ich hab' nimmer so viel Urlaub...

----------

## kronk2002de

Oh man, ich bereue es nun noch mehr, nicht da gewesen zu sein.

Ging aber leider nicht.

Wenn es sich allerdings zeitlich und finanziell einrichten lässt werde ich alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen um auch dabei zu sein!

Gibts denn Bild / Ton Materialien?

Auch ne Idee wäre ne gnuPG Signing Party mit dran zu hängen  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *cprior wrote:*   

> Total cool: Steht mann auf der Toilette, verrichtet sein Geschäft, und durch die Tür dringen Wortfetzen wie "Kernel kompilieren", "Noch'n Weizenbier" und "tar ist mein bevorzugtes Backup-Tool".
> 
> Beruhigend auch zu wissen, daß Gentoo-User selbst den Kommilitonen als bekennenden Win*cough*-Benutzer nicht steinigten oder sonstwie physisch malträtierten! :-O
> 
> Das war aber nur ein Beispiel, wie gesellig das Treffen war: Nimmt man die Stichprobe der anwesenden Gentoo-User, so gibt es keine sozialphobischen Nerds unter uns.
> ...

 

najo , next time... wenn man eure kommentare liesst , kann man sich nur ärgern nicht da gewesen zu sein , deshalb macht mal öfters ein Treffen dann bin ich auch mal dabei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamagurka

 *cprior wrote:*   

> Also einen kurzen Beitrag via Folien-Präsentation könnte ich auch beisteuern, als Themen könnte ich was zu LaTeX, ssh-Nutzung über `ssh user@host` hinaus, screen, Konsolenprogramme, bind-configuration oder Mausvermeidung ausarbeiten.

 

Hehe..."mausvermeidung"...hammer da 'an ratpoison-user, hm?

----------

## kamagurka

 *kronk2002de wrote:*   

> Gibts denn Bild / Ton Materialien?
> 
> Auch ne Idee wäre ne gnuPG Signing Party mit dran zu hängen ;)

 

Ich glaube, der Pugnacity hat 'n paar Photos gemacht (die soller mal posten, zefix).

@GPG-signing: wär ich sehr dafür. Ja.

----------

## cprior

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> Hehe..."mausvermeidung"...hammer da 'an ratpoison-user, hm?

 

Nah, gaaanz so arg ist es nicht!  :Wink: 

Also auf Opera in fluxbox will ich nicht verzichten -- aber der hat auch Spitzenklassekeyboardshortcuts zu verzeichnen!

----------

## the-pugnacity

ob die auch zum gentoo treffen gehören??

www.linux-rulez.de/bilder/gentoo/dscf0284.jpg

www.linux-rulez.de/bilder/gentoo/dscf0285.jpg

und nun noch 3 bilder aus der weinerei

www.linux-rulez.de/bilder/gentoo/dscf0291.jpg

www.linux-rulez.de/bilder/gentoo/dscf0292.jpg

www.linux-rulez.de/bilder/gentoo/dscf0293.jpg

ich fand es auch gut, aber meine freundin zu liebe bin ich schon so früh abgehauen....beim nächsten mal komm ich allein. ort ist mir egal aber nicht die weinerei....ich würde dann schon lieber nen bier trinken als wein. 

achja meinen nick schreibt man klein....oder du sagst mir warum jeder meinen nick groß schreibt??

----------

## cprior

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> achja meinen nick schreibt man klein....oder du sagst mir warum jeder meinen nick groß schreibt??

 

lol: nachdem ich diese Vokal nachgeschlagen habe, werde ich zukünftig auch auf korrekte Schreibweise achtgeben! ;)

edit: Vokabel latürnichLast edited by cprior on Thu May 12, 2005 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kronk2002de

Thx @the-pugnacity!

Bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten Termine  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Tja, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären: Wann soll das nächste Treffen sein? Für alle diejenigen, die #gentoo.de ab und an besuchen... ich wäre als karsten_berlin zu erreichen, natürlich auch direkt über ICQ...

----------

## cprior

Wie wäre denn die erste Woche im Juno -- könnt' mer ja evtl. eine feste Einrichtung werden lassen: Erste Woche eines Monats, am Wochentag xy.

Wobei für mich noch kein einheitliches Bild in den vorigen posts entstanden ist: Ob mit oder ohne Rechnern, rein sozial oder gentoo-informativ.

Ich schlage daher einfach mal vor:

Dienstag oder Mittwoch, 18.00 Uhr, ca. 2h on-topic mit Rechnern und vorbereiteten Gentoo-Kurzansprachen via Beamer (so 2 oder 3 pro Abend) und dann um 20.00 vertagen wir uns an/in die Bar.

Bei Abstimmungen könnten Usermeinungen gezählt werden, und Entscheidungen wären ab 67% angenommen.

Bestandteil von Folienpräsentationen könnte Gentoo-spezifisches sein, oder allgemeine Linux-Themen. Eine Art "Arbeiten mit und am System".

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ok. 

????   07.06.05 - 1800h - Schraders   ????

Ich kann den Beamer nicht garantieren, aber es sieht gut aus. Die Location sollte natürlich dafür gemacht sein, dass man das Ding auch einsetzen kann.

----------

## cprior

In gentoo-user erwähnte der User Nick Rout aus Neuseeland, daß er schon Installparties abgehalten habe. Auf eine E-Mail-Anfrage hin beschrieb er, daß Stage3 auf GRP-Basis mit PORTAGE_BINHOST in einem lokalen Netz eine gangbare Lösung darstellten. Wenn man die distfiles auf bestimmte Architekturen beschränke, können auch die sehr gut lokal vorgehalten werden.

Eine Einschränkung auf 800+MHz sei gemacht worden.

Distcc habe nicht wirklich funktioniert, trotz eigens ersteller Boot-CDs.

Nachdem das Thema Installationsparty ja schon in der Weinerei angeschnitten wurde, fand ich es klasse von Nick, daß er innert 3h prompt antwortete. Für die nächsten Monate wär so eine Veranstaltung ja mal eine Überlegung wert!

----------

## the-pugnacity

also je nach dem wie ich zeit hab komme ich auch vorbei. die idee mit den "vorträgen" finde ich sehr gut

----------

## cprior

Ich würde gerne openSSH in einer Folienpräsentation näher beleuchten, was man ausser ssh user@host sonst noch machen kann -- und wissen sollte (bzw. könnte, ich muß vieles auch schlichtweg recherchieren).

Allerdings würde ich es ebenso gerne sehen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe der Organisation einer keysigning party machen würde ( a là http://www.cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/gpg-party/gpg-party.de.html ).

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Aufrund der etwas dürftigen Stellungnahmen bzgl. eines erneuten Treffens schlage ich nach Rücksprache mit cprior einfach den oben genannten Termin fest vor.

Über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.

----------

## the-pugnacity

denk mal das ich vorbei komme zumindest wenn mir diesmal einer ne homepage oder so nennt damit ich auch weiß ob da auch richtig bin.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

http://www.schraders-berlin.de/

Biddeschön...

----------

## cprior

Nachtrag wie besprochen:

fahrinfo-online.de der BVG

Lageplan

----------

## the-pugnacity

Karsten hat mir grad mit geteilt das sich der Termin auf den 8. verschoben hat. 

hab meinen ersten Post dem angepasst

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Danke. Beamer ist übrigens gebucht. Der Raum auch.

Vielleicht können die, die kommen wollen, sich einfach mal eintragen, damit jeder weiss, welche Menschen-Massen ihn erwarten.   :Laughing: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

vielleicht sollte mal jemand nen wiki anlegen um das ganze ohne viel aufwand zu koordinieren.

ich denke mal ich bin dabei, es sei denn etwas kommt dazwischen

----------

## cprior

Ein kleines update vor dem Wochenende:

Ich denke, dass ich bis zum Treffen einen Kurzvortrag mit einer grossen Breite an Infos ueber ssh fertig habe. Stand der Dinge ist momentan 80% -- es kam mir noch ein gebrauchter Laptop dazwischen. Mit etwas Glueck habe ich darauf aber zu Demozwecken virtuelle Maschinen laufen, es klemmt noch am Routing  :Razz: 

Und wenn keiner kommt (das Feedback ist hier ja eher spaerlichst), dann stelle ich die Notizen halt ins gentoo-wiki...

----------

## trigonomy

wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, bin ich diesmal auf jeden fall wieder dabei. einen ssh vortrag lass ich mir doch nicht entgehn  :Wink: 

----------

## cprior

Hat evtl. einer ne PCMCIA Netzwerkkarte, die mit dem Kernelmodul 8139too funktioniert? Wahrscheinlich werde ich zu Demonstrationszwecken zwei Rechner verwenden, und habe nur noch eine WLAN Karte... Es wäre etwas umständlich, noch extra den Wireless Router mitschleppen zu müssen. 

Alternativ würde ich natürlich auch problemlos den Kernel neu kompilieren, wenn jemand ein todsicheres Kernelmodul nennen kann...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ich glaub meine PCMCIA-Lan-Karte hier zuhause am Notebook ist RealTec-Kompatibel. Ist so'n D-Link-Teil. Lief definitiv unter Gentoo. 

Ansonsten bau doch einfach den Kernel zum Treffen noch mal fix neu mit allen PCMCIA-Karten als Modul. Dann sollte nix schiefgehen.

Ich bringe die dann mal mit.

----------

## cprior

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Ansonsten bau doch einfach den Kernel zum Treffen noch mal fix neu mit allen PCMCIA-Karten als Modul. Dann sollte nix schiefgehen.

 

Stimmt, da haste Recht. Der kompiliert grad schon -- währenddessen geh' ich mir jetzt nen Dürüm Döner holen...

Ich hab hier schon einen Heidenspass: Um Sachverhalte mit Netzwerkbezug zeigen zu können, hab ich endlich die Virtualiserung eingerichtet. Jetzt habe ich drei Systeme auf dem neuen Gebrauchtlaptop und pinge, scp'e und mache zwischen denen hin und her.

Auf einem der virtuellen Systeme läuft der thttpd und ich kann mit ethereal zeigen, dass POST requests wirklich verschlüsselt ablaufen.

Und mit dia habe ich für die Zuschauer/-hörer passende Illustrationen gebastelt, etwa so:bglug_20050608_setupDemoNetzwerk.png

----------

## emmi3

Ich werde auch kommen. Hab' ich das richtig verstanden, dass das morgen (am 8.6.) um 18Uhr ist?

----------

## cprior

 *emmi3 wrote:*   

> Ich werde auch kommen. Hab' ich das richtig verstanden, dass das morgen (am 8.6.) um 18Uhr ist?

 

Genau! Neben der Theke entlang, im "Roten Salon"!  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

* hochpush *

 :Wink: 

...bis gleich...

----------

## primat

NA das war ja mal ne nette kleine Runde! Hätten ein paar mehr sein dürfen, aber so wars auch ganz schön.

Alle die nicht da waren dürfen sich jetzt ärgern, dass sie einen super Vortrag über ssh verpasst haben  :Laughing: 

Grüsse

primat

----------

## cprior

Die Folien des Vortrags sind hier zum Download bereitgestellt:

http://cpr.in-berlin.de/bglug/

Einige Links zu Seiten, die in den vielseitigen Gesprächen angeschnitten wurden:

"Where goes Gentoo" auf der gentoo-dev ML:

http://groups.google.de/group/linux.gentoo.dev/

Eine BibTeX Datenverwaltung in Java:

http://jabref.sourceforge.net/

Die ncurses-basierte Tabellenkalkulation:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/sc

LaTeX-Beamer, _die_ kraftvollen Präsentationsmakros:

http://latex-beamer.sourceforge.net/

Dem Adobe Reader 7.0 das Heimtelefonieren untersagen: 

http://rabenhorst.blogweb.de/categories/13-Software

----------

## primat

Hab Javascript im Acrobat schon abgeschaltet  :Wink: 

Grüsse und Danke für das pdf!

----------

## cprior

 *primat wrote:*   

> Hab Javascript im Acrobat schon abgeschaltet 
> 
> Grüsse und Danke für das pdf!

 

Wobei das für _mein_ .pdf nicht nötig gewesen wäre!  :Wink:  SCNR

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Vielen Dank an cprior für den Vortrag. Da war 'ne Menge neues Wissen drin. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Ich fand es allerdings sehr schade, dass nur so wenige den Weg in den Wedding gefunden haben. Nach dem letzten Treffen waren eigentlich alle Anwesenden für eine erhöhte Meeting-Frequenz und Themen-Vorträge. Von daher bin ich schon enttäuscht und fand es auch gegenüber cprior unfair, da er eine Menge Zeit in die Vorbereitung des Vortrag inkl. Vorführung gesteckt hat.  :Sad: 

----------

## cprior

Wir hatten ja auch über den Ort gesprochen, ob Wedding "akzeptiert" würde oder nicht.

Prinzipiell muss ich aber sagen, dass der Nebenraum im Schraders gut geeignet war: Ich konnte die Rechner an der Seite aufbauen, bequem Zuhörer und Leinwand einsehen, die Stromversorgung war auf der richtigen Seite des Raumes und der Kaffee auch gut.

Und selbst nach Mitternacht war die Anbindung an Friedrichstr. und weiter kein Problem und ich war in Rekordzeit daheim. (Und ich kann das einschätzen, denn mein Geigenunterricht ist auch immer dort in der Nähe ;)

Wieviele letztlich kommen würden, war für mich in der Vorbereitung keine große Frage: Auch für eine Kleingruppe muß ich inhaltlich was zu bieten haben. Richtig schwierig war eher, den Kenntnisstand der Teilnehmer einzuschätzen, das fand ich das Problematischste an der Sache.

Weil auch nach den .tex Quellen gefragt wurde: Die sind momentan ein großes Durcheinander. Ich werde die nochmal aufräumen die Tage, zumal ich mit der Artikelversion so meine Probleme hatte, und nach einem finalen CVS commit gerne hier verlinken.

Ich habe die aber sowieso gebrancht, und ein Standardtemplate wäre leichter auszuchecken. Denn die ganzen Bilder machen den cvs -r openSSH kanpp 7MB groß, der Vorlagenbranch hat nur einige Hundert KB.

----------

## randolph

Hi,

ich wollte auch zum Treffen kommen, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Was nicht bedeuten soll das ich kein wirkliches Interesse an einem Gentoo-Treffen habe.

Der Ort ist eigentlich auch egal. Ich fahr Fahrrad und wohn in X-berg 61. 

Also nicht ermüden. Von mir aus kann das nächste Treffen gleich nächste Woche sein.

ciao

----------

## cprior

Unter http://cpr.in-berlin.de/bglug/ steht nun ein tar.bz2 mit einem Gerüst der verwendeten Präsentation zur Verfügung.

Verwendete Pakete sind im README aufgeführt.

Wie das Ganze funktioniert? Der Beamer User Guide ist im README ebenfalls verlinkt... ;)

Viel Spaß beim TeXen!

----------

## Mgiese

wieder verpasst, nur weil ich mal ein paar tage nicht alles gelesen habe  :Sad:  najut dann klappt hoffendlich beim 3.mal..

viel spass

----------

## cprior

Okay, wann geht es weiter?

Wie wäre es am 5. oder 6. Ju-lai?

Jeder mit auch nur entferntem Interesse könnte ja schon mal die Benachrichtigungsfunktion aktivieren, dann kann man auch schwerlich was verpassen! *g*

War jemand auf dem Linux-Tag und könnte uns daheim sitzengebliebenen eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Gentoo-Aktivitäten dort geben? Mich würde doch sehr interessieren, wie a) Gentoo sich präsentiert und b) Gentoo in der Linux-Szene gesehen wird.

----------

## Rüpel

 *cprior wrote:*   

> .../bglug...

 

cool. heisst das berliner gentoo linux user group?

 *cprior wrote:*   

> Jeder mit auch nur entferntem Interesse könnte ja schon mal die Benachrichtigungsfunktion aktivieren,

 

roger that. aber ich wohne im speckgürtel - weiß noch nicht, ob ich zeit hab (die fahrtzeit kommt ja immer dazu).

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Bin dabei (wie immer).

----------

## trAc3

Endlich eine BGLUG! Bin sehr daran interessiert. Für den 05.07. kann ich nicht garantiert zusagen, aber den 06.07. halte ich mir frei!

Chris

----------

## cprior

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

>  *cprior wrote:*   .../bglug... 
> 
> cool. heisst das berliner gentoo linux user group?

 

Ach, das war nur ein "Wunsch, Vater, Gedanken"-Ding bei der Erstellung des Ordners. Aber das wünschenswerte Ziel ist es in jedem Fall: Deshalb hatte ich mir auch gedacht, etwas Inhaltliches einzubringen!

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Keysigning-Party? Wieviele hier nutzen denn PGP? Sollten wir eine durchführen?

----------

## LeonGaultier

Ok bin diesmal wieder mit dabei. Wie und wo soll es starten.Wieder in der Kneipe von Karsten.

Gruß Marko

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Da mir das letzte Mal das Glück ja nicht hold war, halte ich mich mit Ortsvorschlägen diesmal raus.

Bzgl. Key-Signing: Wieso muss man das so ein Heck-Meck machen? Jeder, der einen Key hat, soll ihn mitbringen und dann werden die Public-Keys getauscht. Irgendeiner wird ja einen Rechner dabeihaben, wo man Disketten/USB-Sticks mit den Keys füllen kann.

----------

## Rüpel

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Bzgl. Key-Signing: Wieso muss man das so ein Heck-Meck machen?

 

hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber lies dir mal das dokument, das cprior oben verlinkt hat, wenigstens grob durch. da gibts auch einen punkt, der erklärt, warum man gerade keinen computer zu so einem event mitbringen soll.

----------

## cprior

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

>  *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   Bzgl. Key-Signing: Wieso .* 
> 
> .* aber .*

 

War in der Tat aber auch für mich ein Gedanke: Wenn es wieder ähnlich gut besucht ist, könnte man die keys ja fast noch im Kopf behalten! *g*

Dann aber dacht' ich mir: Besser, es nach den Standards zu machen, dann kennt man bei zukünftigen Gelegenheiten die Abläufe: Das wir beim ersten Treffen im Mai mit der gezeigten Begeosterung fürs Technische den FOSS-Verfechter schnell verloren hatten, ist IMHO net soo schlimm. Uns nachsagen zu lassen, dass man in Berlin Sicherheit/Anonymität/Kryptographie auf die leichte Schulter nimmt, wäre mir jedenfalls weniger recht! :P

----------

## LeonGaultier

Habt Ihr nun einen Termin. Habe am Wochenende meine neue Kamera bekommen Canon EOS 350D. Ich kann also für ein paar Erinnerungsfotos sorgen.

Gruß Leon

----------

## - LeChuck -

Mhh ... bin grade über den Thread gestolpert. Hört sich irgenwie lustig an. Schade das nichts mehr passiert.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Hallo Berlin,

mal wieder Lust auf'n Update?

----------

## Anyware

So ein Treffen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wieviele waren denn auf den letzten Treffen dabei ?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Beim ersten Treffen damals waren wir etwa 10-15, beim zweiten (letzten) 4.

Anscheinend benutzt in Berlin keiner mehr Gentoo Linux.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralix

Moin,

also beim nächsten Treffen in Berlin wäre ich dabei. Bin zwar nich direkt aus Berlin sondern aus Potsdam. 

Das ist ja zum Glück nicht sehr weit. 

MfG Ralix

----------

## - LeChuck -

Wie wäre es denn beim  22C3 (27.-30. Dezember).

----------

## nabla²

Bei einem Treffen wäre ich dabei, ich würde ja irgendein Termin in der Zeit ab dem 16. Dez. vorschlagen bis so Anfang des neuen Jahres. Ist vllt etwas kurzfristig, was sagt ihr?

----------

## - LeChuck -

Wie gesagt, ich finde der 22. Chaos Communicatin Congress ist ein guter Treff, auch wenns 25,- pro Tag kostet. Eventuell würden auch ein paar aus dem IRC anreisen (Übernachtung für 5,- inner Sporthalle). Die Veranstaltung ist im Berliner Congress Center direkt am Alex, also für jeden gut zu erreichen sein. Urlaub/Ferien sollten ja auch die meissten zu dieser Zeit haben. Kneipen & Bars oder sonstige markante Treffpunkte gibts in der Gegend bekannterweise reichlich.

Wie auch immer, ich beweg mich jedenfalls zum 22C3, wird bestimmt lustig und interessant. Wenn jemand unter den Leuten hier auf den Zug mit aufspringt lässt sich bestimmt was arrangieren.

peace

----------

## dertobi123

Bin auch beim Congress, man könnte sich da sicherlich mal zum keysignen oder so zusammensetzen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten könnte sich man ja an einem Abend des Congress irgendwo in Berlin zum Essen (und quatschen) treffen.

----------

## nabla²

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Bin auch beim Congress, man könnte sich da sicherlich mal zum keysignen oder so zusammensetzen 
> 
> Ansonsten könnte sich man ja an einem Abend des Congress irgendwo in Berlin zum Essen (und quatschen) treffen.

 

Bei letzterem bin ich dabei.

----------

## dertobi123

 *nabla² wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Ansonsten könnte sich man ja an einem Abend des Congress irgendwo in Berlin zum Essen (und quatschen) treffen. 
> 
> Bei letzterem bin ich dabei.

 

Organisiert was, ich bin nur "Ausländer"  :Wink: 

----------

## - LeChuck -

 *Quote:*   

> Organisiert was, ich bin nur "Ausländer" 

 

Oki ... werd mir mal die Mühe machen und schau mich mal nach einem netten Laden nahe des BCCs um, aber  nicht heute - ist Sauwetter. Wen einer einen guten Vorschlag hat, immer her damit.

Ich würde mal sagen gleich einen festen Tag auszumachen. Ganz spontan wähle ich jetzt mal den 27. (Dienstag), also der erste Congresstag.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

ups ...

ich habe diesen Thread gerade eben erst bemerkt. Ich bin Berliner, war ein Jahrzehnt auch sogar Vorstandsmitglied im lokalen Parlament Berlin-Mitte, kenne persönlich ein paar Senatoren und könnte als "Programm" sogar über meine Bekanntschaft mit Bundestagsabgeordneten noch versuchen, ob sich kurzfristig ein Besuch in mehreren Büros im Reichstag organisieren ließe - allerdings geht das nicht innerhalb von vierzehn Tagen.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt, trotz Durchlesens des gesamten Threads, etwas verunsichert: gibts denn nun irgendein Organisationskomitee, gibts einen festen Terminvorschlag, und gibts schon einen festgelegten Ort?

Kraft meines früheren Amtes kenne ich mich natürlich auch bestens in der Kneipenlandschaft in Berlin-Mitte aus, einige haben ihre Konzession ja nur, weil ich irgendwann mal gesagt habe, daß sie aufmachen dürfen ...

----------

## - LeChuck -

Ein Komitee gibts wohl nicht, und der Termin fällt in den Zeitraum vom 27.-30.12. wegen des 22C3s. Ich finde halt den 27.12. für Congressteilnehmer praktisch, und als Berliner sind wir doch eh flexibel. 

Wenn du einen guten Ort kennst, nicht zu teuer und nicht zu assi, für ca. 10 Leute (?), möglichst in der Nähe vom Alex, dann schiess los. Vielleicht so zwischen Dircksenstr, Weinmeisterstr? Ansonsten schau ich morgen mal.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *- LeChuck - wrote:*   

> Vielleicht so zwischen Dircksenstr, Weinmeisterstr?

 

Das ist mein absolutes Territorium, ich wohne in der Steinstraße. In meinem Haus wohnt jemand, der im "Brasil" in der Gormannstraße Koch mimt - allerdings war ich da noch nie essen, der Geruch, der hier im Haus aus seiner Küche bis in meine Etage aufsteigt, genügt mir *grins*.

Mein Freund Janni, der zwei Jahrzehnte lang das "skales" in der Rosenthaler Straße gemanagt hat, hat das leider unlängst an einen Italiener verscheuert und nur noch das "b-flat" direkt daneben behalten - aber das ist ein Konzertcafe, wo es zwar wunderschöne Musik gibt, aber schwatzen kann man dann nicht mehr.

Ich habe aber im "Oren" in der Oranienburger Straße vor zwei Jahren mal sowas Ähnliches organisiert. Klingt zunächst mächtig teuer, wars aber dann doch nicht, und als Ort war das wunderbar. Andere mögliche Orte wären in der Auguststraße zu finden, eventuell auch in einem Keller in der Kleinen Hamburger oder in der Tucholskystraße. Ähm ... ich kann da jetzt aus der Sicherheit meiner Wohnung heraus keinerlei Zusage treffen, aber ich kann morgen natürlich mal losmarschieren und lostelefonieren und meine Freunde fragen, ob sie in ihren Kellern für zehn Leute ein Freibier bereitstellen würden (sonst verpfeife ich sie an den Rechnungshof - das Argument dürfte ziehen).

Also für heute erstmal: es ist noch gar nix passiert. Ich garantiere zur Zeit für gar nix. Aber: ich schaue mich um, telefoniere, gehe mal hin - wir werden sehen, was ich eventuell morgen verkünden kann.

----------

## - LeChuck -

Aber denk dran, dass evtl. auch Angereiste dazustossen können, die sich in Berlin nicht auskennen (ich sag nur versteckte Keller im Hinterhof), ansonsten geht das auch in meine Vorstellung. Wenn du allerdings ohne grössere Probleme (vor allem kostenschonend) einen Tisch oder eine Separée reservieren kannst, wäre das wunderbar und stressfrei. Dircksen und Weinmeister wären halt praktisch, weil die direkt vom Alex abgehen, muss aber nicht sein wenn es was besseres gibt - die beste Idee zählt.

----------

## nabla²

Ich denke auch, dass der 27. ein guter Termin ist. Ich werde auch mal am Wochenende meine Augen genauer aufhalten, vielleicht finde ich ja eine passende Lokalität, obwohl ich, glaube ich, da nicht mit Christophs Erfahrungsschatz und Beziehungen mithalten kann...

----------

## dertobi123

Wie schauts aus? Habt ihr schon einen Ort "entdeckt"?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Neues Jahr, neues Glück...

wie schauts aus mit nem Usertreffen in Berlin? Bestünde mal wieder Interesse?

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Um die Diskussion mal wieder anzufachen ?

Gibts noch Interesse an Usertreffen ? Würd sowas auch gerne mal besuchen.

Liebe Grüße

Thorsten

----------

## Hollow

FYI, http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/hollow/2007/03/28/gentoo_user_meeting_installation_party_i

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

...einfach mal nachfragen, ob es nach Jahren eigentlich (außer mir) noch Gentoo Benutzer in Berlin gibt!?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> ...einfach mal nachfragen, ob es nach Jahren eigentlich (außer mir) noch Gentoo Benutzer in Berlin gibt!?

 

Hier ist noch einer...  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Louisdor

Und hier ist noch ein Berliner!  :Wink: 

Naja, ich wohne inzwischen etwas weiter draussen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Und hier ist noch ein Berliner! 
> 
> Naja, ich wohne inzwischen etwas weiter draussen.
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Bist du umgezogen? man man man  :Wink: ....

----------

## super-lupo

Berlin Neukölln ist auch vertreten.

----------

## manuels

Friedrichshain ebenfalls

----------

## moe

Potsdam auch.

Ok ok, ist nicht Berlin, aber immerhin am S-Bahn-Netz (sofern die denn fährt).  :Wink: 

----------

## monade

 *moe wrote:*   

> Potsdam auch.
> 
> Ok ok, ist nicht Berlin, aber immerhin am S-Bahn-Netz (sofern die denn fährt). 

 

So deine S-Bahn denn fährt, fährt sie bei mir vorbei -> Schöneberg  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Jo, momentan ja. Im Normalfall fährt ja die S7 von Potsdam, und die fährt obenrum. Aber das sommerloch-füllende "S-Bahn-Chaos" ist mir eh relativ wurscht, meist fahr ich mitm Regio nach Zoo oder Friedrichstr. und von da mit U-Bahn weiter. Deswegen hats sogar was positives, der S-Bahn-Ersatzverkehr von Potsdam nach Ostbahnhof (der sinnigerweise 5min nach dem RE1 mit gleicher Strecke abfährt), ist meistens lehrer als es die S-Bahn selbst im Regelverkehr wäre.

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich bin vermutlich bald Berliner  :Smile: 

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Berliner Stadtteil sich am besten eignet, wenn man an der Uni Potsdam studieren will (d.h. die Fahrzeit <1h)?

Weiß nicht ob ich wg. dem S-Bahn Chaos den Fahrzeiten auf der VBB Seite vertrauen soll.

----------

## moe

Potsdam würde passen  :Wink: 

Den Fahrzeiten auf der vbb-seite kannst du an sich vertrauen, aber es ist halt der Notfahrplan. Im Normalfall hält die S7 am Bahnhof Griebnitzsee (ich gehe mal von nem Informatikstudium, und daher diesem Uni-Standort aus). Also alles entlang der S7 ist prinzipiell gut geeignet. Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit mit irgendwelchen REs nach Wannsee und dann eine Station mit der S-Bahn weiter. Momentan fährt die S1 nach P, im Regelbetrieb hat diese den Endbahnhof Wannsee und es besteht direkter Anschluß an die S7 Richtung P vom Gleis ggü., also käme alles in der Nähe der S1 auch in Frage.

Fahrtzeiten <1h sollten in kaum einem Stadtteil überschritten werden, vom Berliner Hbf z.B. ist man in mit dem RE1 25Min am Potsdamer HBf, oder wie gesagt etwas früher in Wannsee. Der ist allerdings oft gut gefüllt, und die Fahradmitnahme für Semesterticketinhaber teilweise verboten. Da wäre die S-Bahn wieder besser, allerdings sinds da knapp 40Min.

Also ich hab mich damals für Potsdam entschieden und bereue diese Entscheidung nicht. Ich kann mitm Fahrrad zur Uni fahren, oder im Notfall auch knapp 30min laufen, und wenn ich zu irgendwelchen Parties/Freunden/etc. nach Berlin will, ist das abends außerhalb des Berufsverkehrs und dementsprechend stressfrei. Solltest du nicht am Standort Griebnitzsee studieren, ist es 500% stressfreier mit den Potsdamer Bussen und Bahnen nach Sansoucci oder Golm zu kommen, als mit Regios die zum einen nur jeden 2ten Takt dort halten (Sansoucci), und zum anderen dauerüberfüllt sind (Golm). Aber ich kenn natürlich deine Gründe nicht, warums Berlin sein soll..

----------

## ScytheMan

Danke dir schonmal moe  :Smile: 

Ja werde Informatik studieren. Wohnung muss in Berlin sein, weil meine Freundin an der HU studiert und das leider weit auseinander liegt 

Aber das mit Griebnitzsee hat schon sehr geholfen, bin davon ausgegangen nochn ganzes Stück weiterfahren zu dürfen.

Dann werd ich mich mal an S1 und S7 halten  :Wink: 

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## moe

Jo, das Informatik-Institut ist direkt am S-Bahnhof Griebnitzsee, und bei nem reinen Informatikstudium ist man auch zu 99,9% nur an diesem Standort. Ich musste lediglich einmal zur Mathe-Nachklausur in die Mathe-Fakultät am Standort Sanssouci.

Wenn du beim vbb-fahrinfo.de die Verbindung in die ferne Zukunft legst, z.b. November erhälst du auch den Regelfahrplan der S-Bahnen, wenn ich das gerade richtig deute.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Und hier ist noch ein Berliner! 
> 
> Naja, ich wohne inzwischen etwas weiter draussen.
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Dann lass mir doch mal eine neue Adresse zukommen ... Vereinstechnisch ...  :Wink: 

On-Topic: Mglw. bin ich am 11.09. Abends in Berlin und hätte spät am Abend noch Zeit für einen Cocktail oder einen kleinen Hunger.

----------

## bbgermany

Na das hört sich doch mal nach einem sinnvollen Unterfangen an. Ich wär dabei  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Neues Jahr, neues Glück.

Wie schauts aus... wie wärs mal mit 'nem Bier (oder Apfelsaftschorle) bei anregenden Portage-Gesprächen?

I'm still in town - und würd mich mal gern wieder mit Gentoo'isten treffen.

<edit>

Und dieses mal versuche ich, am Thread zu bleiben und dann auch einen Treffpunkt anzuleiern, wa!?

</edit>

----------

## raddaqii

ping :)

ich käme vielleicht auch..

----------

## ScytheMan

wenn die klausuren nichts dagegen haben, gerne  :Smile: 

----------

## Mgiese

ping  :Wink: 

ich auch *gg*

----------

## Louisdor

na ick ooch, wa!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

